# Option Trading Guide - "Under Construction"



## Synapse (23 June 2005)

Hi,

I'm seeking *Questions* from anyone interested in Option-trading to incorporate into an EBook that I'm creating.

I've just released for public scrutiny a draft section relating to "Exercise" of Options (specifically written to suit the Australian Market), and would appreciate any feedback, suggestions, or better yet any *Questions* that you'd like to see answered as part of the finished EBook.

*I'm happy to give the EBook away for free to anyone that helps by contributing a topic/question to be included.*

Here's a link so that you can see what others have said so far and also read the draft release if you're interested (look for the section called "*Everything you need to know about being Exercised, but didn't even think to ask!*"):

http://www.number.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?t=318

Thank you in advance for your time and comments... 


Jason.


----------



## tech/a (23 June 2005)

Make sure you post here when completed-----Ill buy it.

I find the best books are those that answer all the questions the experts take for GRANTED we know the answers to.


----------



## RichKid (23 June 2005)

Synapse said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm seeking *Questions* from anyone interested in Option-trading to incorporate into an EBook that I'm creating.
> 
> ...



Hi Syanpse,
That's a great idea! Thanks for doing it. I'm learning about options atm. One thing I'd like to know is how dividend prices are incorporated into option prices with some examples of how puts and calls move and the reasons for it. 

Perhaps a solid lot of examples (with graphs and prices) relating to the main greeks would help too in terms of selecting options for particular strategies. That is after all what we have to do when we trade options. There has been some discussion of it here by WayneL and others.

Also would love to know free resources/tools which will help beginners eg any sites with free volatility graphs for Aussie options/stocks and pay off diagrammes? I've tried Peter Hoadley's free software but it's a bit difficult to understand at the start and is limited.

Another essential will be a comprehnsive index with links to the part in the text where the terms appear. A glossary of confusing terms would also be great.

Finally, some discussion of money and risk management as they apply specifically to options would be essential- I've heard people say that options are an all or nothing game, unlike shares. Perhaps there are different views on this.

Hope that this isn't too much to ask!   Good luck!!


----------



## Synapse (26 June 2005)

Hi tech/a & RichKid,

Thanks very much for your feedback... 

I'm extremely glad that I have taken the step of asking for everyone's opinions before I just sit down and blindly write the whole EBook.  There have been some absolutely awesome topics mentioned, many of which I could have easily overlooked if it wasn't for receiving such great ideas/suggestions from everyone that has taken a moment to respond.

*tech/a:*  I know what you mean about many Authors taking things for granted.  I also prefer to see the something explained thorougly along with plenty of examples, without the assumption that the reader already knows certain aspects of it.  The way I see it, if I already know the topic being presented, then I can simply skip it or skim through it.  But when it's a topic of interest, I appreciate every single bit of information that I can find to help make sure that I understand it fully!

*RichKid:*  Thanks heaps for your excellent comments!  I have definitely taken them onboard and will be incorporating as much as I reasonably can in the EBook.

I'll make a public post again when I have completed the EBook (or perhaps sooner if I decide to release another section of it online for public viewing)...  


Kind Regards,

Jason.


P.S.  If anyone reading this has any other thoughts as to more Option-trading related *Questions* that you'd like to see answered, please refer to my original post in this thread to find out how to add your comments and also view what everyone else has said so far... Your questions, no matter how 'simple' or 'technical', are all greatly appreciated. 

P.P.S.  Please note that my focus is on covering topics that apply specifically to the Australian Sharemarket. :aus:


----------



## Synapse (4 August 2005)

Hi tech/a & RichKid,

I thought you might like to know that the first draft of my EBook is now complete, and as promised I will be happy to provide you both with a free copy as a "Thank You" for your comments back in June.  (If anyone else from this Forum has also provided me with any questions/suggestions/comments for the EBook _prior to 16 July_, then you will also be entitled to a free copy).

To claim your free copy, please follow the instructions given at this web-site:
http://www.number.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2195#2195

In case you have problems sending me an Email via that site, I would be just as happy if you instead are able to just send me a Private Message via this Forum (after you have read the instructions at the above link).

By the way, I would very much appreciate any feedback that you are willing to offer after reading through it.  It's quite likely that there will still be a few small typos that need to be ironed-out, so please let me know if you spot any...  

Thanks!  


Jason.


----------

